# Fake Dhacks.........



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

so been reading quite a bit there there are some fake Dhacks going around.

anyone got some images of Dhacks gear they have run recently which is known to be g2g?

i see in this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/289841-1st-var-cycle-2.html

they are saying fakes, two people reporting that the same batch are not working, so thought we could try get the information/images in to this thread.

@boaty @ljikay


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

It was a missunderstanding arent any fakes


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dont buy from resellers and you wont have this problem.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Dont buy from resellers and you wont have this problem.


Nobody is buying from the top now i can tell you that much lol.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

What do you want to run of theirs? There's not much variety in their tabs these days. Superman shield shaped with dhacks imprint. Ultraburn is octagonal. Plenty of pics of the tubs about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

View attachment 167308
View attachment 167309


6th day on these today and so far they seem g2g.

Only on 20mg ED and first time using so wasn't really sure what I should be expecting.

I'm up about 4lb in that time which is more than I normally put on in 6 days on a bulk.

Ones dated 06/14 seem to be bunk.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

The majority of stuffs dated 06/14 proberly printed up millions of labels at begining lol


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Fake dhacks? Or crappy batch that the brewed and pushed to resellers to claim fake?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

no one will be purchasing direct anymore!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

@Merkleman didn't you run these orals?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nobody is buying from the top now i can tell you that much lol.





mcrewe123 said:


> no one will be purchasing direct anymore!


since when and why?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> since when and why?


I ain't saying nothing. Lol


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> since when and why?


Since Some People Get Jealous. He Will Get His Karma...


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> since when and why?


A little too much unwanted publicity I think :/ I swear I saw a news article on The Independent or something about a week ago, which basically did a "review" of D-hacks for purhcasing DNP and revealed his full name on the article. Can't find it anymore though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

grizzzly said:


> A little too much unwanted publicity I think :/ I swear I saw a news article on The Independent or something about a week ago, which basically did a "review" of D-hacks for purhcasing DNP and revealed his full name on the article. Can't find it anymore though.


Loophole lets drug dealers sell deadly slimming pills openly over the web - Telegraph


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

As A Lab Its Not Just The Law Enforcement You Need To Avoid, Its The Other Labs Who Get Jealous Because Your More Successful. DH Not Only A Decent Honest Source But A Genuinely Nice Guy As Well. Whomever Took Him Down, I Hope Your Own DNP Cooks You To Death...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fvcking cvnts. Hacks is a good lab and well priced, especially if direct


----------



## Ijikay (Feb 26, 2015)

So the D-hacks is now closed?

What is g2g guys?

Here the pic of my var

View attachment 167315
View attachment 167316
View attachment 167317


----------



## Ijikay (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahahah I'm a Fvcking smurf... Problem with the flash of my galaxy s5


----------



## bruce lee (Aug 13, 2014)

Did anavar 20 weeks ago was brill results fab did 75 tabs each day going to do them again will 100 this time make much difference guys


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bruce lee said:


> Did anavar 20 weeks ago was brill results fab did 75 tabs each day going to do them again will 100 this time make much difference guys


75 tabs a day? You must be minted mate


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Some dhacks arrived this morning, never seen any fakes about tbh


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

D Hacks busted. D Hacks gear will be in short supply.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So are people saying that he's been ratted out and is currently being interviewed etc?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> D Hacks busted. D Hacks gear will be in short supply.


Not surprised.

The way that people talk about that lab on here is sounds like he's everyone's mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ohhhh 'in' for latest scandal.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've just sent an email to see what the crack was. I got message send failure sent back. The email address don't exist anymore


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

using his test400 var and aromasin along with 40mg blue hearts.. i upped aromasin again to 25mg a few days ago as was starting to bloat a bit since upping the test. when i was getting changed after training last night i decided to have a bit pose in the mirror .. very impressed with what im seeing!.scales show 18lb gain to! my bro is also running his var only at 100-150 ed and suffering big time with pumps and getting pbs on 1000 cals a day.so far i have nothing but praise but as stated its , a ug is only as good as its raws on bad batch and the jobs f!cked


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ijikay said:


> So the D-hacks is now closed?
> 
> What is g2g guys?
> 
> ...


my Var is a different shape. Octagon and bought directly from the lab about 6 months ago


----------



## Ijikay (Feb 26, 2015)

Is the 100x10mg? Or the 60x50mg?


----------



## Jin10846 (Mar 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So are people saying that he's been ratted out and is currently being interviewed etc?


Yep. He got busted and won't be producing anymore.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

GMO said:


> using his test400 var and aromasin along with 40mg blue hearts.. i upped aromasin again to 25mg a few days ago as was starting to bloat a bit since upping the test. when i was getting changed after training last night i decided to have a bit pose in the mirror .. very impressed with what im seeing!.scales show 18lb gain to! my bro is also running his var only at 100-150 ed and suffering big time with pumps and getting pbs on 1000 cals a day.so far i have nothing but praise but as stated its , a ug is only as good as its raws on bad batch and the jobs f!cked


Wow 18lbs gain! In what time frame?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jin10846 said:


> Yep. He got busted and won't be producing anymore.


You reckon? I give it 2 weeks tops.


----------



## Ijikay (Feb 26, 2015)

And now what's a good alternative to dhacks?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

TITO said:


> Wow 18lbs gain! In what time frame?


about 6 week i think mate , a lot of this will be rebound was i dropped to 14st 1lb after a car crash and now at 15.5 as of last night and dont look bloated, no stomach distention or fat face and swollen fingers, i can see the strains and veins in my chest and still have visible abbs. diet and training have been bang on to and doing a lot of cardio, got 2-3 weeks left on, first 4 weeks was pure bulk.. kfc washed own with mass shake style bulk then cleaned it up to a 3500 clean cals ed at, moderate crabs high protein and more cradio. oh and little bit ghrp6


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Has nobody noticed that articles 2 years old? Lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

theyouth said:


> It was a missunderstanding arent any fakes


There are indeed fakes making the rounds.

The lab themselves have confirmed it with their clients, the fakes have no holograms on them.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

theyouth said:


> Has nobody noticed that articles 2 years old? Lol


Was just about to mention that, I remember the article the first time it was doing the rounds back then.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

theyouth said:


> Has nobody noticed that articles 2 years old? Lol


Yes but the lab was busted a couple of days ago.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

GMO said:


> about 6 week i think mate , a lot of this will be rebound was i dropped to 14st 1lb after a car crash and now at 15.5 as of last night and dont look bloated, no stomach distention or fat face and swollen fingers, i can see the strains and veins in my chest and still have visible abbs. diet and training have been bang on to and doing a lot of cardio, got 2-3 weeks left on, first 4 weeks was pure bulk.. kfc washed own with mass shake style bulk then cleaned it up to a 3500 clean cals ed at, moderate crabs high protein and more cradio. oh and little bit ghrp6


Nice mate what was the cycle?


----------



## Ijikay (Feb 26, 2015)

kreig said:


> Yes but the lab was busted a couple of days ago.


I don't find any news about that online.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> View attachment 167308
> View attachment 167309
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I have the 06/14 date and been on for a week today and nothing. Love to know whats in them cause its not dbol. The last batch of dhacks dbol I did few months ago were bang on.

Guess I should chuck em but keep pretending to myself that they'll start working lol


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I've heard from a few resellers. The labs safe mail account no longer exists either.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Yup, safe mail account is gone - was able to get a resellers email just before it got shut down completely..


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

TITO said:


> Nice mate what was the cycle?


test started at 400 but was upped.. 75mg var 50 dbol was starting point but as i upped the test and it took effect i lowered the orals a bit


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

GMO said:


> test started at 400 but was upped.. 75mg var 50 dbol was starting point but as i upped the test and it took effect i lowered the orals a bit


Bad pumps?

I may have look into blue hearts as my dhacks were bunk. Been on a week and nothing. Cant bring myself to chuck em tho lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

TITO said:


> Bad pumps?
> 
> I may have look into blue hearts as my dhacks were bunk. Been on a week and nothing. Cant bring myself to chuck em tho lol


these blue hearts im told are fake but they work just fine.. well worth a look mate

pumps were just daft mate, disabling at time but could see i was gaining well so put up with it best i could, that was the only bad side tbh


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> I ran Blue Hearts recently, absolutely shíte and overrated.


Why?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

GMO said:


> these blue hearts im told are fake but they work just fine.. well worth a look mate
> 
> pumps were just daft mate, disabling at time but could see i was gaining well so put up with it best i could, that was the only bad side tbh


The fake ones are meant to be real ones with a different lab name but same company or somethin


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Ijikay said:


> I don't find any news about that online.


Also heard this off a brewer of a different lab


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

It's hard to say much without breaching rules. My understanding is lab will still produce. If resellers can't source that might be down to what channels they procured the gear.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

so whats said then??? dated 06/14 is fakes? and is that Dbol, Tbol, Var? or just certain things?

cheers.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

scot-ish said:


> so whats said then??? dated 06/14 is fakes? and is that Dbol, Tbol, Var? or just certain things?
> 
> cheers.


Not fakes, just label mistakes, apparently the dbol is winny

But dunno what dose and I still didn't feel anything


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

ryda said:


> Not fakes, just label mistakes, apparently the dbol is winny
> 
> But dunno what dose and I still didn't feel anything


So is this confirmed then?

I've just finished a cycle but was looking to use dhacks for the next one!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

QPRsteve13 said:


> So is this confirmed then?
> 
> I've just finished a cycle but was looking to use dhacks for the next one!


Yeh that was the case when they got released back last year

Had plenty of pm's off people with the same batch as mine all saying they feel like it's winny


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh that was the case when they got released back last year
> 
> Had plenty of pm's off people with the same batch as mine all saying they feel like it's winny


and thats the 06/14 batched Dbol? is there any problem with Tbol or Var of the same date? as the thread ive linked in the first post is about Var being fake.....


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

ryda said:


> Yeh that was the case when they got released back last year
> 
> Had plenty of pm's off people with the same batch as mine all saying they feel like it's winny


I rate all the hacks stuff I've used, any confirmation on him being busted?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

QPRsteve13 said:


> I rate all the hacks stuff I've used, any confirmation on him being busted?


Yeh not saying there ****e just sayin that dbol was crap, lol used the npp, which is decent, the clen was amazing, the var also decent

Like I said a dude who runs his own lab told me, that's good enough lol but he also got told sfinx has been busted which turned out to be false, prostasia been busted too in recent weeks and there gear was ****in good!


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

ryda said:


> Yeh not saying there ****e just sayin that dbol was crap, lol used the npp, which is decent, the clen was amazing, the var also decent
> 
> Like I said a dude who runs his own lab told me, that's good enough lol but he also got told sfinx has been busted which turned out to be false, prostasia been busted too in recent weeks and there gear was ****in good!


I've recently had a guy trying to push Sphinx my way and heard real good reviews on it. Not heard much about prostasia to be honest.

My only other source is Rohm so not all bad


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

ryda said:


> Yeh not saying there ****e just sayin that dbol was crap, lol used the npp, which is decent, the clen was amazing, the var also decent
> 
> Like I said a dude who runs his own lab told me, that's good enough lol but he also got told sfinx has been busted which turned out to be false, prostasia been busted too in recent weeks and there gear was ****in good!


A lot of labs being busted..

Police becoming interested or labs being easily found? Hope it's not a common thing now.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> A lot of labs being busted..
> 
> Police becoming interested or labs being easily found? Hope it's not a common thing now.


No its people trying yo use up the last if their budgets before the new year. Notice how all of a sudden the roads are being dug up, everyone's getting nicked? Thats why.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

QPRsteve13 said:


> I've recently had a guy trying to push Sphinx my way and heard real good reviews on it. Not heard much about prostasia to be honest.
> 
> My only other source is Rohm so not all bad


Yeh heard good things about sfinx, prostasia never really got going, was brewing for personal use for a while then started trading mostly on American sites or social media, then he got snitched on, running there dbol, started off on 60mg couldn't hack it lol just doing 30mg now and it's brilliant, not jabbed the npp yet but am sure that will be good too


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

B.I.G said:


> A lot of labs being busted..
> 
> Police becoming interested or labs being easily found? Hope it's not a common thing now.


Yep only the start of March and there's been at least 3 confirmed! Chem tech I also heard got busted


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

ryda said:


> Yep only the start of March and there's been at least 3 confirmed! Chem tech I also heard got busted


Just had it confirmed dhacks busted


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yep only the start of March and there's been at least 3 confirmed! Chem tech I also heard got busted


Na not CT mate, they are alive and well.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

kreig said:


> I've heard from a few resellers. The labs safe mail account no longer exists either.





SwoleNoel said:


> Yup, safe mail account is gone - was able to get a resellers email just before it got shut down completely..


A lot of people will be getting new safemail addresses sent their way I take it haha


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not surprised at all of labs / steroids sellers getting busted as most of them are using bank transfer as the main payment method. This is just asking for trouble, when there are much safer alternatives e.g. anonymous bitcoin transactions. All the cops need is to make one test order and there you go, they will get the bank details of whoever is collecting the money for the orders. I guess in the UK the cops just don't care that much about steroids in general which is why it works quite long for some, but in my home country in Scandinavia, no one would ever even think about using bank transfer for something illegal.(Apologies in advance in case this type of discussion is not allowed)

Anyone have recent experience on D-Hacks Turinabol by the way? Just started my cycle at 80mg/d and waiting for it to kick in  I think I once sent one to Wedinos a year ago and it was confirmed Turinabol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

grizzzly said:


> I'm not surprised at all of labs / steroids sellers getting busted as most of them are using bank transfer as the main payment method. This is just asking for trouble, when there are much safer alternatives e.g. anonymous bitcoin transactions. All the cops need is to make one test order and there you go, they will get the bank details of whoever is collecting the money for the orders. I guess in the UK the cops just don't care that much about steroids in general which is why it works quite long for some, but in my home country in Scandinavia, no one would ever even think about using bank transfer for something illegal.(Apologies in advance in case this type of discussion is not allowed)
> 
> Anyone have recent experience on D-Hacks Turinabol by the way? Just started my cycle at 80mg/d and waiting for it to kick in  I think I once sent one to Wedinos a year ago and it was confirmed Turinabol.


lol as if they're going to have there personal details linked to an account when you can pick up an anonymous european account with ATM cashout card for less that £100.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

T100 said:


> A lot of people will be getting new safemail addresses sent their way I take it haha


i guess - prime time to get robbed or sold fakes though - watch out!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I ran Blue Hearts recently, absolutely shíte and overrated.


Have to be bunk surely? 60mg? people make out you only need a good 20 - 30mg lol. was they Body Research & was the address something like 12/2 Taskin Rd? I think, if they are that address their the legit one's made by Body Research, if another address they are sh1te lol.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Must be bunk, I know someone who was eating them like sweets and not feeling a thing.


You still got the bottle mate? sounds a bit daft, but was the tablets a bit edge'd or crumbled easy? I've seen copies that the tablet looked a bit odd in shape and crumbled easy. Thoughts @GMO ??


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol as if they're going to have there personal details linked to an account when you can pick up an anonymous european account with ATM cashout card for less that £100.


Well, every single source I've ever used in the UK has had a UK bank account with their own (or another English) name to transfer the amount to.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol as if they're going to have there personal details linked to an account when you can pick up an anonymous european account with ATM cashout card for less that £100.


Yea every one I've ever used has done it this way haha


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yea every one I've ever used has done it this way haha


Same lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yea every one I've ever used has done it this way haha


The personal details or the dodgy account?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

grizzzly said:


> Well, every single source I've ever used in the UK has had a UK bank account with their own (or another English) name to transfer the amount to.


To get permission to investigate bank accounts they have to have a very good reason. Doing test order is not proof enough. I could sell a load of heroin and have people pay into your bank account without you knowing, stolen identity etc, they have to first prove that you the account holder is committing the crime only then can they get permission to seize and search your assets. A friend of mine recently was done for importation production and supply, all the evidence was there on his phone yet they still couldn't get permission to chase up the accounts involved and all they coukd charge him with was supply of a class c scheduled drug.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The tabloids busted hacks 2 years ago and had his name, address, bank details, the police still didn't give a ****


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

You don't need to get 'busted' really. All it takes is for someone who doesn't like you or a rival lab to get another element in your process shut down which can be a lot easier than getting the police involved as banks and transaction handling services have codes of conduct on their accounts and it's not like you're going to win an appeal then it would be easy and sensible to start a rumour about police involvement as that in itself casts doubt into customers minds about 'if lab is shut is this stuff legit? Am I going to get scammed?' Etc.

Oh and I have no inside info and haven't ordered anything in last couple of weeks so that's all just guesswork.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Starz said:


> You still got the bottle mate? sounds a bit daft, but was the tablets a bit edge'd or crumbled easy? I've seen copies that the tablet looked a bit odd in shape and crumbled easy. Thoughts @GMO ??


well pressed solid pills here mate. you can snap them clean in half with no crumbling. i get pics up later when i get back from gym as im just on way out


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Starz said:


> Have to be bunk surely? 60mg? people make out you only need a good 20 - 30mg lol. was they Body Research & was the address something like 12/2 Taskin Rd? I think, if they are that address their the legit one's made by Body Research, if another address they are sh1te lol.


im using 'fake' blue hearts atm . as good as the real ones imo


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> The personal details or the dodgy account?


Personal


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I ran Blue Hearts recently, absolutely shíte and overrated.[/QUO
> 
> using them now.. bang on .. they are so called 'fakes' to.. test dbol and var with a good dose of ai and still packed nearly extra 20lbs on the scales and not bloated. in fact i be buying some more  .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> To get permission to investigate bank accounts they have to have a very good reason. Doing test order is not proof enough. I could sell a load of heroin and have people pay into your bank account without you knowing, stolen identity etc, they have to first prove that you the account holder is committing the crime only then can they get permission to seize and search your assets. A friend of mine recently was done for importation production and supply, all the evidence was there on his phone yet they still couldn't get permission to chase up the accounts involved and all they coukd charge him with was supply of a class c scheduled drug.


They got access to my banks easy enough


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

I sent a ml of d hacks test e to

Holland steroid check.com

And it came back at 225mg per ml

You can't grumble with that !!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sooo did Dhacks get busted im confused???


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Wallace86 said:


> Sooo did Dhacks get busted im confused???


yes


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wallace86 said:


> Sooo did Dhacks get busted im confused???


Yes mate


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Must be bunk, I know someone who was eating them like sweets and not feeling a thing.


M8 should have whatsapped me i got **** loads of legit ones lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Have they not been busted before though and come back?

Although if they've been busted properly I bet itll cost a few quid if they've lost everything.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn. Glad i got a tub of hacks var sitting in my cupboard already.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Damn. Glad i got a tub of hacks var sitting in my cupboard already.


Only 1???? 2 is where it's at


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Only 1???? 2 is where it's at


Also got a tub of triumph 10mg anavar which I will use alongside to bump it up to 80mg pd.

Might do hacks 100mg and then triumph 100mg and see if there is a noticeable difference....


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

GMO said:


> well pressed solid pills here mate. you can snap them clean in half with no crumbling. i get pics up later when i get back from gym as im just on way out


Yeah man I've seen a kind a while back on here in a thread and they was apparently crumbling and uneven heart ect. This is what a may of thought merks must of had, for him to say 40-60mg was hardly doing anything for him and he got more from Dhacks. Mine are foil sealed, so don't want to really open them just yet, but mine came with label paper in Thai attached, from by Body research, manufactured by March Pharmaceutical ''The legit fake one's'' so to speak lol.  Merks is the first person to say they was sh1te/overrated which is unusual because everyone loves them?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Starz said:


> Yeah man I've seen a kind a while back on here in a thread and they was apparently crumbling and uneven heart ect. This is what a may of thought merks must of had, for them to say 40-60mg was hardly doing anything for him and he got more from Dhacks. Mine are foil sealed, so don't want to really open them just yet, but mine came with label paper in Thai attached, from by March pharmaceutical, manufactured by Body Research ''The legit fake one's'' so to speak lol.
> View attachment 167339
> &
> View attachment 167340
> Merks is the first person to say they was sh1te/overrated which is unusual because everyone loves them?


If you've seen a pic of him, it would explain a lot lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ryda said:


> If you've seen a pic of him, it would explain a lot lol


Merk you mean? yeah, my point exactly if he's ran Hearts that high, he should be a lot bigger, but he saying they was sh1t/overrated? so, it's making me para now, questioning mine. :lol: haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Starz said:


> Merk you mean? yeah, my point exactly if he's ran Hearts that high, he should be a lot bigger, but he saying they was sh1t/overrated? so, it's making me para now, questioning mine. :lol: haha


Yep he'll probably find all gear crap until he puts on decent size


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ryda said:


> Yep he'll probably find all gear crap until he puts on decent size


so your saying gear only works when your a decent size ?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> so your saying gear only works when your a decent size ?


Am sayin in my opinion you need a good foundation of muscle before starting gear,

Merkleman could probably still fit into his school uniform from year 5


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starz said:


> Yeah man I've seen a kind a while back on here in a thread and they was apparently crumbling and uneven heart ect. This is what a may of thought merks must of had, for them to say 40-60mg was hardly doing anything for him and he got more from Dhacks. Mine are foil sealed, so don't want to really open them just yet, but mine came with label paper in Thai attached, from by March pharmaceutical, manufactured by Body Research ''The legit fake one's'' so to speak lol.
> View attachment 167339
> &
> View attachment 167340
> Merks is the first person to say they was sh1te/overrated which is unusual because everyone loves them?


If they are clean pressed and don't have a mottled effect.. and break clean when snapped id say theyre good.

a lad in my old work had some blue hearts and he was going on saying he got 100 of them for a great price n he's gonna be massive lol

I took one look and they looked pure sh!te dark blue bits inside not a pure light blue colour...

I snapped one and it practically fell apart haha

needless to say I found a photo of the real deal and fakes and showed him haha

he got nothing from them lmao and he was a proper prat too so made it better he'd been given knock offs :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ryda said:


> Am sayin in my opinion you need a good foundation of muscle before starting gear,
> 
> Merkleman could probably still fit into his school uniform from year 5


the only reason to have a solid base of muscle before using gear is so that you know that as a natty you learn how to grow and when you add gear in its extending on that knowledge , it certainly isnt because gear only works when your a decent size .


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone used dhacks aromasin ?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

darren.1987 said:


> If they are clean pressed and don't have a mottled effect.. and break clean when snapped id say theyre good.
> 
> a lad in my old work had some blue hearts and* he was going on saying he got 100 of them for a great price n he's gonna be massive lol*
> 
> ...


Yeah, I reckon mine are legit like. but lol, I know far too many like this! so annoying. ''Gonna be massive lad am jumping on The Naps.'' lol.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Digger78 said:


> Anyone used dhacks aromasin ?


using it now.. works as it should mate.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Going back to the convo a few pages back, I've been told prostasia has just started back up again


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Abc987 said:


> Only 1???? 2 is where it's at


No.........5 is where its at! Lol glad i stocked up if its true! Sad day if it is!


----------



## Ijikay (Feb 26, 2015)

I need to take some tbol before it will finish... and maybe restock the var for next summer


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

6 days in on 20mg ED and just done legs and if I'm honest I felt no different than normal.

Upping to 40mg from tomorrow. If nothing by the end of next week I'm gonna sling 'em.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I ain't saying nothing. Lol


Yeah this is true. I know the reason but not sure if we're allowed to say c


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

HDU said:


> Yeah this is true. I know the reason but not sure if we're allowed to say c


We can say anything as long as we refer to the lab in the correct context


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Digger78 said:


> Anyone used dhacks aromasin ?


Yeah g2g


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

HDU said:


> Yeah this is true. I know the reason but not sure if we're allowed to say c


DM me the reason? I'm interested


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

simmo31 said:


> Going back to the convo a few pages back, I've been told prostasia has just started back up again


Yep true stories!


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone can say anything about Guerilla Labs? I'm soon to use there test E 250. Reviews any1?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Is this real life?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I want to know the gossip


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nobody is buying from the top now i can tell you that much lol.


aint that the truth, unless u buying 100+ units , how did that m1t go bud ?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

GMO said:


> using it now.. works as it should mate.


+1, works as should as does the dbol @ryda - ryda did u end up trying another dbol for difference?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

mmichael said:


> I don't suppose anyone can say anything about Guerilla Labs? I'm soon to use there test E 250. Reviews any1?


I'm going to start using their stuff next week,

There isn't tonnes of info but if you have a search there is a few threads knocking about and it all seems positive.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

stevieboy100 said:


> +1, works as should as does the dbol @ryda - ryda did u end up trying another dbol for difference?


Yeh switched to prostasia! Huge difference ran it at 60mg n couldn't cope, now doing 20-30mg a day feel much better


----------



## Jimbo420 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmmmmmm, hope I haven't been bumped, just ordered they're T5 extreme


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Just heard from my source dhacks labs is still producing, was a middle man that got busted, so won't effect stock. There's a lot of catching up to do so delayed at the minute.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dyzz said:


> Just heard from my source dhacks labs is still producing, was a middle man that got busted, so won't effect stock. There's a lot of catching up to do so delayed at the minute.


Hmm. .... interesting. Haven't heard that one until now.


----------



## Natalie88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dyzz said:


> Just heard from my source dhacks labs is still producing, was a middle man that got busted, so won't effect stock. There's a lot of catching up to do so delayed at the minute.


Yea, it was the middle man


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol, Chinese whispers anyone?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I sometimes find the orals hit and miss. I had issues with his nolvadex, despite running twice the dose I normally would of pharma. Now I'm currently using his Aromasin and it seems to be doing the job.


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

LOL LOL LOL

It's clear to see from this thread the people that aren't in the know.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

BobbyD said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> It's clear to see from this thread the people that aren't in the know.


I've heard from 2 sources that hacks was busted, so interested in what's really going on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BobbyD said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> It's clear to see from this thread the people that aren't in the know.


What do you mean by that? Spill the beams lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

BobbyD said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> It's clear to see from this thread the people that aren't in the know.


Spill da beans then son


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What do you mean by that? Spill the beams lol





SkinnyJ said:


> Spill da beans then son


how do i pretend to know some secret inside shiznit....... lol id tell you all but you obviously dont know whats going on enough for me to let you in on this


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not saying anything as it's not fair for people to spout others personal business.

Just because you had an email addy that doesn't mean sh!t, if you had his number that might be another story. It was the middle man? Pfft, go back to sleep.


----------



## Kus23 (Mar 28, 2014)

It's been Confirmed  D-Hacks isn't closing, Middle man down, Delays on Orals. 100% Accurate. Panic over.


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kus23 said:


> It's been Confirmed  D-Hacks isn't closing, Middle man down, Delays on Orals. 100% Accurate. Panic over.


This X2


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So many people claiming to know something special..... Got his number bla bla bla. All these anonymous claims that will never be proven because it's the Internet!

I'm out, having breakfast with Jay-Z


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Doesnt matter what you know d hacks is closed , grab what you can while you can i say..


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Lol wow how do you know this ?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

HDU said:


> Lol wow how do you know this ?


He's d-hacks solicitor lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Little stu said:


> He's d-hacks solicitor lol


better call getsuperbig....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Kus23 said:


> It's been Confirmed  D-Hacks isn't closing, Middle man down, Delays on Orals. 100% Accurate. Panic over.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Someone told me he'd gone to fight for ISIS


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Dan TT said:


> Someone told me he'd gone to fight for ISIS


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

The couple at number 22 in my street has just built a small side extension, rumor has it they didn't apply for planning permission, just thought someone here might know?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

yeah up our way 3 of my mates and my self have been pulled and dip tested for red diesel over the week end and loads of unmarked cars stopping ppl for tax


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

what ?? for Isis labs haha going to war with the competition


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ISIS labs put a jihad on dhacks.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

jihadi john got roid rage so bad he keeps beheading ppl, he is still ****ed off about BSI


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys all discussion of DHacks now banned.

See my post in the Gen Con area / DHacks final waning sticky.

Thread closed.


----------

